# Starting E/M & Auditing Consulting Business



## Breezy (Mar 26, 2009)

I am very interested in starting my own E/M & Auditing Consulting Business for physicians who have their own private practice. Can anyone tell me how to get started and how I need to market my business. I do not know where to start. If you know of any mentors please feel free to email me at    houstonb81@yahoo.com. 

Thanks


----------



## smeetze (Apr 7, 2009)

*I am interested too!*

I do not know how to get started either.  I have been thinking about this for awhile.  If you find out, can you email me too? smeetze179@msn.com

Thanks!


----------



## Breezy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know that you have to come up with a business plan. I'm currently working on my own web site and marketing letter. Then again I am also sitting for the CCS-P so that my credentials can stand out even more to the type of physicians that I am trying to target. I was thinking that maybe I should wait until I get all of my credentials in order and also to do a little bit more research. Please feel free to email if you hear anything 

houstonb81@yahoo.com


----------

